# Butchering a younger/ish kid?



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I've got two bucklings born back in March/April. 

They are nigi mostly so pretty small.

I have been unable to sell them as bucklings or offered as wethers. we have an over abundance of goats right now due to livestock being displaced by the lava.

I have no desire to castrate then, or feed them.

Has anyone ever butchered a small kid? They are not tame, so curious as to the best dispatch method that will cause the least stress on a non tame kid. 

And then do I process and cook it like a rabbit?


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Do they go into an enclosure at all during the day? Maybe bribe them with a bit of grain. We did some pigs last fall and used a cattle trailer for an enclosure. Put some food on the floor of it and the men dispatched them easily and pretty stress free that way. They werent worryin bout the human standin outside the trailer with food in front of them. 

With size you most likely will get tinny cuts... like stew meat or grind it into hamburger meat would probably be the easiest thing to do.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

They don't go into any enclosures. Mine are ranged on 6 acres. They do come up at night for feeding time and I could grab them then, but it would still be a stressful kill. So I'm very torn. 

I was thinking of just parting them out whole like a chicken or a rabbit, or keeping whole and smoking. I think they're likely about 30 pounds each live weight.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

I know it may be more difficult to do but what about catchin sleepy goats amd just doin ot where they lay? :/. You would need lights to process them which is the more difficult part. But they may be less stressed than bein penned up. But unless you have someone who is a really great shot then you are gonna have to get them up somehow.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Parting out and cooking may be better, smoking a whole lean animal that small may dry it out too much.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

You could catch them up now and give them a few days to calm down in a pen before you do the deed. 
Most people here do deep pit BBQ with goat. I’ve honestly never had it that way but my sister says if I ever do it she is coming over for dinner so she swears by it. Her husbands family has deep pit goat for Easter, and she is always gone from my house by dinner time


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I use a .22 pistol, clean and quick. Back of the head and aim towards the nose. I don't particularly care to do it, but sometimes it is necessary and I am glad it happens with no suffering or fear. (I always shed a tear, but I'm allowed, I'm old!)


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

For the little ones, I leave them bone-in, either quartering them for roasting or slow, moist-smoke them whole. 

I also use a 22 caliber, but a long gun instead of a pistol...don't have to get as close so they are calmer. Aim at the back of the head with the bullet path towards the nose. Instant kill, quick and painless for them. Put some grain on the ground and wait for them to start nibbling...shoot while they are occupied.


----------

